# .NET-BroadcastEventWindow.2.0.0.0.378734a.0:acstart17.exe-Application Error



## guasch07 (Feb 12, 2008)

what does this error message mean? how to fix this?


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Much more info needed...


----------



## guasch07 (Feb 12, 2008)

what more informations are needed?


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

Your Windows version, when the error occurs, any recent changes to your computer (software, hardware), to start with.


----------



## guasch07 (Feb 12, 2008)

i have just raw formated my pc with the original recovery cd, windows xp sp2 home. this error comes out everytime i open internet explorer after getting connected to the internet..


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

It lloks like this error is connected to ATI on-board video chipset, or ATI video card.
Make sure, you have the newest video drivers installed.

Also see, if Firefox works OK.


----------



## guasch07 (Feb 12, 2008)

i had this checked please see if this can help.. the error is still present.
Date 2008/03/18 11:29:11

[PC Information]
Model Name Satellite A100
Part Number PSAA8E-0F2022AR
Serial Number 86135777Q
OS Version Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
BIOS Version 1.90
CPU Genuine Intel(R) CPU T2500 @ 2.00GHz
Memory 512MB RAM
Hard Disk Capacity 80,023,749,120 [Byte] 74.528 [GB]
Hard Disk Free Space Capacity 60,980,871,168 [Byte] 56.793 [GB]
Video Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family ver=6.14.10.4436
Screen Resolution 1280 x 800 Pixel
Color Quality True Color (32 Bit)
Sound Realtek High Definition Audio ver=5.10.0.5200
Network Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ver=10.1.0.13 MacAddr=00:13:02:C3:30:BA
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection ver=8.0.21.101 MacAddr=00:A01:4C:51:2D
Modem TOSHIBA Software Modem ver=2.1.62.0
IDE Device 1 HTS541080G9SA00
IDE Device 2 None
IDE Device 3 MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-841S Firmware=1.60
IDE Device 4 None
IDE Device 5 None
IDE Device 6 None
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13

EC/KBC Version ""
PS-MICOM Version ""

[QFE Information]
Windows Update "KB873333"
Windows Update "KB873339"
Windows Update "KB884018"
Windows Update "KB885250"
Windows Update "KB885835"
Windows Update "KB885836"
Windows Update "KB885855"
Windows Update "KB886185"
Windows Update "KB887472"
Windows Update "KB888111WXPSP2"
Windows Update "KB888113"
Windows Update "KB888302"
Windows Update "KB889673"
Windows Update "KB890046"
Windows Update "KB890175"
Windows Update "KB890859"
Windows Update "KB891781"
Windows Update "KB893056"
Windows Update "KB893066"
Windows Update "KB893357"
Windows Update "KB893756"
Windows Update "KB893803v2"
Windows Update "KB894391"
Windows Update "KB894871"
Windows Update "KB895200"
Windows Update "KB896256"
Windows Update "KB896358"
Windows Update "KB896422"
Windows Update "KB896423"
Windows Update "KB896424"
Windows Update "KB896428"
Windows Update "KB896688"
Windows Update "KB898461"
Windows Update "KB899587"
Windows Update "KB899589"
Windows Update "KB899591"
Windows Update "KB900725"
Windows Update "KB901017"
Windows Update "KB901214"
Windows Update "KB904706"
Windows Update "KB904942"
Windows Update "KB905414"
Windows Update "KB905749"
Windows Update "KB912945"
Windows Update "KB914440"
Windows Update "KB915865"
Windows Update "KB942615-IE7"
Windows Update "KB944533-IE7"
Windows Update "Q147222"


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

You have Intel on-board video, so my comment about ATI doesn't apply.
See, if Firefox will work OK.


----------



## guasch07 (Feb 12, 2008)

thank you so much.. firefox didn't work but i had it reformatted again and updated my antivirus, now it worked well..Again, thanks for your time and effort.. God bless.. Ciao!


----------



## Broni (Dec 1, 2007)

You're welcome


----------

